# Have I blocked anyone? How to tell.



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2017)

Hi all,

Someone who I have a couple of conversations both just the two of us and a couple of group chats said they were unable to start a new conversation with me today and suggesting I may have them blocked.

I have never knowingly blocked anyone and checked the "People you ignore" section of my profile and there are no names there. Is this how to check or is there another way.

@Moderators, can you tell me if I have anyone blocked and how to unblock if so?

Many thanks,

ssd.....


----------



## Crackle (19 Jun 2017)

Check your privacy settings under who may start a conversation with you.


----------



## Markymark (19 Jun 2017)

Crackle said:


> Check your privacy settings under who may start a conversation with you.


Mine is set to awesome blokes, fit birds and Crackle (obliged to for my diversity quota)


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2017)

You had similar problems six months ago.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> You had similar problems six months ago.



I remember not being able to get through to you although I did get your xmas wishes.......

Still waiting for the present though......


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2017)

I assume this is now sorted that's thanks to Crackle's advice? There are settings on everyone's profile to control who can contact them.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I assume this is now sorted that's to Crackle's advice? There are settings on everyone's profile to control who can contact them.



Yes, sorry mentioned it up thread but not to the mods.

Thanks.


----------

